# highish lh levels advice please



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

hi Peter, hope you can help me with the following!
Brief history:
ttc 18 months
me: fsh 5.8 & 7.8
lh 13 & 12
tubes clear

dh:
fine except high abnormal averaging only 15% normal form

we have an appt with guys to start ivf/icsi. this week. my question concerns my lh levels. I appear to ovulate each month (sticks and bbt), I was wondering if this lh level effects my egg quality and chances of conceiving/implantation. I may have had an early m/c last year ovulated day 18 period arrived 2wks late pt was negative so not sure! any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

loopylou said:


> hi Peter, hope you can help me with the following!
> Brief history:
> ttc 18 months
> me: fsh 5.8 & 7.8
> ...


----------

